# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Drones

## vedika31

How drones can be used in civil engineering sector ?

----------


## vedika31

Applications in construction

1)Building surveys

2)Construction site inspections

3)Health and safety inductions

4)Maintenance inspections

5)Project progress reports

6)Promotional photography

----------

